# Turkey



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

In my last post under 'feeling discouraged' I shared my experience taking Pumpkin to a professional bird dog (pointing breeds) trainer. He basically said not to restrain Pumpkin from a chase at her age, because he just wants her to be excited/driven about birds (10m). Well, we have come across 2 momma turkeys w/ poults over the last 2 wks. The 1st time she pointed, I knew she was on a bird, but I had no clue it was a turkey. When I flushed it, after getting tired of watching Pumpkin point for 5+m, I about peed in my pants! It was so close, not what I was expecting, and flapping so big right by my head. Pumpkin kinda lurched back like "wholly cow that's a big bird," and then she gave chase. 3-4 turkey poults were running around in the road  They wandered back into tall grass across the street. Since then, P has found the same Turkey (a different one too), always with less babies :'(, a couple of times. Anyway, I restrained her the last time, because I didn't want her to scare up the poults & make them more vulnerable. Is it o.k. to do that in such situations without reducing drive? I know we wont want her pointing on Turkeys in the future.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wanted to add. Hard for me to be brief. I was thinking it was ok to restrain not just for the sake of the Turkey babes, but also to begin teaching her to discriminate between birds we hunt & those we don't. Too young or immature to get it w/out risking a reduction in bird drive? Thanks!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone?.... Gunnr?..... :-\


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't be to concerned. Last Month Copper lit up a gaggle of Geese, and the poor gosling just barely got away with their feathers! The e-collar saved their lives!  A hunter will most definitely let their dogs know, what is OK to hunt, and what is not. How would a bird dog look if he were to point at every field mouse scent he came across? Believe me when I tell you; Copper can most definitely sniff out a rodent in the field. ??? Now, if he would just ignore the smell and keep on. ;D And yes, he is still hunting everything in sight!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes. It is okay to restrain her in that situation. For safety reason if nothing else.
Many, many bird dogs of all breeds have been raised on farms and know the difference between those birds they are allowed to chase, and those they're not, such as chickens. She'll put it together, no worries.

We probably have 20-30 turkeys and poults in the pastures with the horses right now. The dogs think they are amazing, but their not allowed in the pastures with the horses.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you Gunnr & Linescreamer  ! I have been keeping a leash or check cord on P each off leash run/walk now. She seems to find everything! Her recall is good until she finds something new. Aside from the the turkeys, she found the biggest non-snapping turtle I have ever seen (clearly capable of snapping her nose off anyway). A quail that managed to survive for more than a month. Pen raised, because it was a crappy flier. After a romp in the field yesterday morning that produced a lizard & paper towel for consumption, a trip to the vet for antibiotics & leg staples, she finds a very large black snake (rat?) who came very close to teaching her a painful lesson! After about 6 lurches back & to the side, I decided to see what Pumpkin was doing. I'm quick like that. "Curiosity kills the cat." Pumpkin's curiosity trumps any fear she has with animals not on four legs or smaller than her  Appreciate the turkey feedback.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What do you mean by leg staples ???


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin got a puncture or hole in the leg somewhere/somehow. It Wasent big, but I could see down to the muscle . The vet closed it with 4 staples, & 2 of them didn't last 12 hrs! P is a fool


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh no!!! I hope she is feeling better. Poor Pumpkin.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

She seems to be doing fine with the ONE staple left! They were suppose to stay in for 10 days--lol


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear she is better even though she modified the vet's work.


----------

